# Wanted: pictures of Schwinn B10E



## Freqman1 (Dec 21, 2014)

I'm currently working on another article and need good quality photos of either complete, original B10Es or components e.g. seat, horn, light, etc.. Also any advertising that isn't mainstream. I have everything off the internet so really looking for your original photos. Credit will be given for those used unless you prefer anonymity. V/r Shawn


----------



## jacdan98 (Dec 21, 2014)

Hi Shawn, This is my old B10E I sold it two years back it's not OG paint but it has all the bells and whistles. The B10E even had the Aerocycle sprocket that year.


----------



## stoney (Dec 21, 2014)

Hi Shawn, my original paint except for battery can and klaxon. Admiral badge    1934


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 21, 2014)

Thanks Jack. Do you have any pictures in full light? I've seen the Majestic badged bicycles with that chain ring. If I remember correctly yours was badged as an Excelsior. Any detail shots of the bike to include the chainring would be great. Pics can be sent directly to my email at Oldbikeguy1@hotmail.com  Thanks, Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 21, 2014)

stoney said:


> Hi Shawn, my original paint except for battery can and klaxon. Admiral badge    1934




Nice looking bike and yet another chainring different from the standard Schwinn ring. It also looks like maybe an electric EA horn as well? Detail photos of chainring and badge would be great. V/r Shawn


----------



## stoney (Dec 21, 2014)

Here you go Shawn, the chain ring is specific to the Admiral, as shown n the chain ring ID thread. There are remnants of "Admiral" left on the frame as pictured. Admiral badge.


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 21, 2014)

1934 majestic restored


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 21, 2014)

redline1968 said:


> 1934 majestic restored




Thanks--Beautiful bike. I love the blue B10Es. V/r Shawn


----------



## stoney (Dec 21, 2014)

redline1968 said:


> 1934 majestic restored




Beautiful bike, love the blue.


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 21, 2014)

Thanks it's a looker but that orig b10 E is the cats meow....;0


----------



## stoney (Dec 21, 2014)

Thank you redline.


----------



## jacdan98 (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## stoney (Dec 31, 2014)

Hey Shawn here are the pics of the rear reflector you wanted. The bottom one is the original, top one was added.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 28, 2015)

Ok B10E aficianados/Schwinn experts. There seems to be a question whether the B10E ever had a "Pat'd" or "Pat'd Pending" decal at the base of the seat tube like you find on later Schwinns. My original bike never appears to have had one and neither does another members original bike. If anyone knows of, or has pictures of, an original bike with a decal at the base of the seat tube I would really like to see it. This is the last piece of info we need before we publish the article here on the CABE. V/r Shawn


----------

